# Joint Power Meg



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Did any of you guys have experience with this joint supplement? My boy right leg always making ticking sound so we bought him to the vet today then the vet gave us this liquid supplement to add on his dinner meal. So We did added that on his dinner tonight but after my boy seem so sleepy and tired. Do you guys know is this normal???


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Never used it.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Read the ingredients. Then look this up on the computer and read side effects?


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

susan davis said:


> Read the ingredients. Then look this up on the computer and read side effects?


The ingredients are good and all nature but I cant find any reviews on google.


----------

